# Puerto Rico Modern Farang Mu Sul Seminar 2007 Pictues & Videos



## SulsaPR (Dec 2, 2007)

*Pictures:* 

http://www.slide.com/r/7vGwyAYN6T_yJCnGjSRn2c-a1VdREgX2?previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=ori ginal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jElOtDhxtqc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTxYuFlk83A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrJT_AHutyI 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7wegTh9XVc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBpDc1Oo9Ss 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_skcHmG2QRo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx72UlnLNE8 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWSXJHxn38A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C66uPUTGrkQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGJtdiNlXck 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxfhz3m9Qc0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS8Vtoxmd4E 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A95aSQVN_uI 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK9ulgyGOgk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic3gpeqPhfc

*Enjoy!*

*Farang!!!*


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed seeing how FRMS people use the Boo Chae ;-) Good Stuff!
--josh


----------



## SulsaPR (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thank you Sir!*

*Farang!!!*


----------

